# meds side effects



## Geebee (Nov 9, 2008)

Hi im on estradiol for med fet and its giving me nausea and really awful moods. Anyone else had this ? This is my first frozen cycle but dont remember feeling this way from buserelin during previous fresh icsi. So def think its the estrogen tablets and not injections?


----------



## jend0906 (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi Geebee
I didn't want to read and run. I am also doing a medicated fet, not my first, and have nausea with the meds. However, I'm on steroids too so not sure which is causing the nausea. Hopefully it will all be worth it hey!


----------



## Geebee (Nov 9, 2008)

thanks jend0906, yes hope so! good luck xxx


----------



## simone546 (Dec 25, 2011)

Oestrogen tablets gave me nausea. Hope it improves.

Xxx


----------



## Max 2012 (Sep 4, 2014)

Hi Geebee

Yes it will be the oestrogen that is giving you the nausea.  I had it to. And I had issues with getting my lining to thicken and they increased me to 6 tablets a day plus patch which then made me feel really nauseous.  The nurse at the hospital said that the nausea is a good sign that the oestrogen is entering the system which is what you want to achieve a nice thick lining.

I'm back on the roller coaster and start buserlin injections tommorrow with a view to starting back on the oestrogen on 27th.

Good luck with your cycle!


----------



## Chemgirl (Aug 10, 2014)

Hi there
I find taking the progynova with food or straight after a meal helps. I had my lining scan today a lovely 12mm lining so its working ((on progynova 12 days now) 

Good luck.


----------



## Geebee (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks for the tips everyone and good luck with your cycles! Xxx


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

I had that too: Extra strong mints, ice lollies/pops, and take one of the tablets before bed.

Good luck xxx


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

If nausea really bad you can ask for eg cyclizine which is an anti sickness medication which is safe in pregnancy. 

Good luck and hope you get a nice two lines at the end.

x x


----------



## Geebee (Nov 9, 2008)

Thank you everyone your advice has helped. Have had 2 little embies transferred today fingers crossed. Good luck to you all too xx


----------



## jend0906 (Sep 28, 2012)

Great news on transfer Geebee. Hope the 2ww goes quickly. Lots of luck


----------



## Geebee (Nov 9, 2008)

Thank you - and same to you 

Its been quite an emotional and surreal day xx


----------

